# Hunter orange?



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

This is my first muzzleloader hunt. From what I understand, I don't need to wear orange. Is this correct? Just want to have all my bases covered. 
Thanks in advance and good luck to everyone this Wednesday.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Not unless there is an overlapping centerfire hunt going on (non OIL).


-DallanC


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

scartinez said:


> This is my first muzzleloader hunt. From what I understand, I don't need to wear orange. Is this correct? Just want to have all my bases covered.
> Thanks in advance and good luck to everyone this Wednesday.


 I would wear a camo orange hat if I were you though. I've had some scary situations. Be safe


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

scartinez said:


> This is my first muzzleloader hunt. From what I understand, I don't need to wear orange. Is this correct? Just want to have all my bases covered.
> Thanks in advance and good luck to everyone this Wednesday.


I would take an orange vest and put it in your backpack, if you plan on packing the animal out on your back.

I would put the vest on the antlers of the deer/elk/antelope when packing it out as a precaution.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I would take an orange vest and put it in your backpack, if you plan on packing the animal out on your back.
> 
> I would put the vest on the antlers of the deer/elk/antelope when packing it out as a precaution.


Especially with all the people posting wanting to lob lead 300 yards with a 1x scope...

-DallanC


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Especially with all the people posting wanting to lob lead 300 yards with a 1x scope...
> 
> -DallanC


My thoughts too.. Wont be long before we have to wear orange with all these people wanting more powerful scopes and shooting 200-300 yards on the muzzy...

Traditional all the way!

But in short to the poster, like was said, no you dont.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Rabbit_slayer16 said:


> My thoughts too.. Wont be long before we have to wear orange with all these people wanting more powerful scopes and shooting 200-300 yards on the muzzy...
> 
> Traditional all the way!
> 
> But in short to the poster, like was said, no you dont.


Wait until someone takes an arrow to the knee from a 150 yard lob.

#Orange4All


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

In all my scouting last week during the LE rifle hunt I did not see one spec of orange.:noidea:


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

I carry a role of orange marker tape, if your packing out you can mark antlers with it...... last forever and takes up hardly any room in your pack. And of course good for marking blood trails. Just remember to unmarked once your done.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

scartinez said:


> This is my first muzzleloader hunt. From what I understand, I don't need to wear orange. Is this correct? Just want to have all my bases covered.
> Thanks in advance and good luck to everyone this Wednesday.


 One time I was just about to pull the trigger on a nice deer and I could barely make out my cousin in direct line of fire behind the deer because he had on an orange hat. Could of ended real bad and last year my friend had a guy point a gun right at him because he could not see him. Its just a matter of time until something bad happens. I hope not.Things don't just getting dangerous hauling out the deer. So now lets go huntin.


----------



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I think I'll wear an orange hat and bring orange tape for packing the buck out if I'm lucky enough to get one.


----------

